# Best climax scene for a movie? (movie spoilers abound here)



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

The best climax scene for me was towards the end of Training Day when Denzel Washington started loosing it during that chase of Ethan Hawke through the projects. I just love when he says "King Kong ain't got **** on me." After that was his falldown... It's too bad he won an oscar playing a bad guy. Don't get me wrong, he did deserve it for that movie, but he had good roles in other movies too.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I've always liked the climax to The Last of the Mohicans, with the fight on the cliff-face. Once that music kicks in and they leave the village, it's stunning. I can recall every moment vividly.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

In the movie 'Lord of the Flies' when all the kids start going crazy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought this was going to be a whole different topic :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I thought this was going to be a whole different topic :lol


Yeah, so did I..


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

:dito


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I thought this was going to be a whole different topic


They're not mutually exclusive, you know.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

This all reminds me of my favorite film, the delightful romp _Battlestar Orgasmica_.

By the way, that is a real movie title, and no, I swear I haven't seen it. Seriously.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Mr_Twig said:


> This all reminds me of my favorite film, the delightful romp _Battlestar Orgasmica_.
> 
> By the way, that is a real movie title, and no, I swear I haven't seen it. Seriously.


That's a good idea for a new thread on the Just for Fun board.

"What's your favorite _________ that you've never seen?"


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

Argo said:


> "What's your favorite _________ that you've never seen?"


Oh wow...so many. If we're talking about non-adult films, it would be _The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies_. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057181/

The runner-up is _ Monsters Crash the Pajama Party_http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059466/


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The 'House of the Rising Sun' sequence followed by the baseball bat beatings in Casino.

The 'Layla' sequence in Goodfellas

Vincenzo Coccotti versus Clifford Worley in True Romance (This wasn't at the end of the film, but it was the climax. It just kept going in the vain hope of multiples)

Se7en. 'Conventions, David, become wrath'

The end of The Usual Suspects

*edit*

Oh, and

Jake La Motta vs Sugar Ray Robinson - Raging Bull

John Matrix vs Bennet - Commando


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

I went totally off topic here-

I'd have to say the final scenes of _Fight Club_. I hadn't read the book first, so it came as a surprise as I managed to not detect that Tyler+Narrator were the same person (I guess I was never my momma's smart boy).


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I remember seeing Disney's Pinocchio in the movie theatre when I was very young.

Pinocchio and Geppeto are stuck inside the belly of the great whale, Monstro. They figure out that the only way to escape is to build a fire that will make the whale sneeze. They get stuck inside the whale's throat and Geppeto gets so discouraged that he gives up, "We will never get out of here!" and starts saying his goodbyes because he knows they are going to die. Pinocchio is ashamed that his lying and bad behavior is what got them into this situation in the first place, but Geppeto forgives him. Suddenly, Pinocchio looks at Geppeto and says, "I hate you, father!" "I wish I never came looking for you here!" Geppeto is hurt and in disbelief, but suddenly he realizes that Pinocchio is lying to him on purpose to make his nose grow! His nose grows so big that it opens up the throat of the giant whale and they are able to escape.

That scene was so heartwrenching and showed much love. However, when I got the movie on video, that scene was edited out. I was so angry that those [email protected] at Disney removed the best scene in the movie. :mum


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

You guys need to get your minds out of the gutter . But while we are in the gutter, those movies all end in the same way anything which gets boring after awhile. As Alex might as from "A Clockwork Orange", the "in-out" gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

No Limit said:


> You guys need to get your minds out of the gutter . But while we are in the gutter, those movies all end in the same way anything which gets boring after awhile. As Alex might as from "A Clockwork Orange", the "in-out" gets boring after awhile.


So, following his example, we should beat up bums instead? 

Sorry-that's such a great movie, I had to add something.


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Godfather baptism scene is pretty awesome.

Old Boy has pretty nice climax too with the reveal through a photo album along with the music, laser pointer and all the stuff afterwards.


----------



## seeking_bat (Apr 21, 2006)

The "My name is Neo" scene from the Matrix is pretty cool. One of my favourite (movie) climaxes


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

i would have to say the final scene in the ORIGINAL(and only one that matters-remake included) Planet of the Apes. if you have not seen this movie, see it. if you have seen the movie...you'll probably want to see it again. the ending has been spoofed countless times(the simpsons, etc), and deservedly so. it is a huge part of pop-culture, and it has a message. 

another would be Goodfellas. near the end of the movie(cued wonderfully by the end piano piece of Eric Clapton's Layla), when Henry Hill's life starts spiralling out of control. the movie takes a very dark turn at this point. no longer are we watching a 'fun' gangster movie...we are now thrown into how sick and twisted a life in organized crime really is.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

Mr_Twig said:


> This all reminds me of my favorite film, the delightful romp _Battlestar Orgasmica_..


btw....i know of this film as well. a number of STUNNING climaxes in this one. not for everybody though.....oh get your heads out of the trash. i have not seen it, but i did work in a video store and it rented quite often....so did it's many sequels...lol


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

can't go past Se7en. best ending/climax.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

deliman said:


> The Godfather baptism scene is pretty awesome.


that was the first one that came to mind for me. it was very well done


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

my favorite is 'The Usual Suspects'


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

The Goodfellas ending is great.

Monty Python & The Holy Grail when everyone gets arrested for the death of the historian.

The Sixth Sense ending was great.

Ghost when the bad guy gets taken away by the demons.

Contact when the politician questions James Woods about the fact that there was 7-8 hours of static on the videotape.

The Wedding Singer when Billy Idol shows up (he's a riot in that film) and Sandler's song to Drew.

Brian


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Silence of the Lambs when Clarice is in Buffalo Bill's basement in the dark. ::shivers::

Shawshank Redemption when you find out Andy escaped.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

jerzeyb said:


> i would have to say the final scene in the ORIGINAL(and only one that matters-remake included) Planet of the Apes. if you have not seen this movie, see it. if you have seen the movie...you'll probably want to see it again. the ending has been spoofed countless times(the simpsons, etc), and deservedly so. it is a huge part of pop-culture, and it has a message.


 :agree opcorn


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

13times said:


> jerzeyb said:
> 
> 
> > i would have to say the final scene in the ORIGINAL(and only one that matters-remake included) Planet of the Apes. if you have not seen this movie, see it. if you have seen the movie...you'll probably want to see it again. the ending has been spoofed countless times(the simpsons, etc), and deservedly so. it is a huge part of pop-culture, and it has a message.
> ...


"Doctor, would an ape make a human doll...that talks??"

Classic.


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

it may not have been the CLIMAX of the movie, but I really enjoyed in Kill Bill when Uma was buried alive and the screen was black and there was nothing but the sound effects of her being buried... 

Go Tarantino!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

lonesomeboy said:


> can't go past Se7en. best ending/climax.


 :agree So disturbing, you want to turn away because you know the answer to "what's in the box" and it isn't good! But its like a wreck that you can't take your eyes from. Whole movie, disturbingly excellent.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

The "I am your father" scene from Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sleepaway Camp when we find out Angela is really a boy. That was shocking.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The airport scenes from "Casablanca"

The bloody finale of "Taxi Driver"

The last scene in "Momento" when for a brief few seconds the guy knows he's sending himself on a chase that's pointless, but then that's the point. Then when his memory fades again, I find that chilling.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The Godfather, Fight Club, and Planet of the Apes are all good choices...
How about the original Night of the Lving Dead where the guy gets shot by the cops after surviving the zombies, Deniro gets his own show in the end of the King of Comedy...Definitely have to add in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest where the Indian throws the water bubbler threw the window and escapes! Probably Fail Safe and the Bedford Incident.Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, when they think there are only a couple of Bolivian police left to face...The bombs going off at the end of Dr. Strangelove.... :lol


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure if this was really the "climax" of the movie, but on pulp fiction, at the very end when that couple tries to hold up that restaurant, that was awesome.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

lac24 said:


> it may not have been the CLIMAX of the movie, but I really enjoyed in Kill Bill when Uma was buried alive and the screen was black and there was nothing but the sound effects of her being buried...
> 
> Go Tarantino!


I agree, definitely a wicked climax. I was actually thinking of _Kill Bill _as well and trying to pick out a single climax scene, but there are so many...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

mserychic said:


> I thought this was going to be a whole different topic :lol


:roflhaha, I know!, me too, that's the whole reason that I clicked on this thread:lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Climax scene? Oh boy, I loved the twist in *Primal Fear* (1995) and the twist ending in *Shutter Island* (2009).

Shutter Island's especially got to me.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Taxi Driver had such a crazy climax. The whole movie was slow and methodical but the final moments are pure chaos.

Leon had a great climax. Absolute Carnage. 

Can't go wrong with Se7en.

I really like the climax in Gran Torino. You really start to admire Clint's character but you don't want him to do something stupid (like kill some punks). I was so sure he was going to pull a dirty harry card and go out guns a blazin'. I was shocked.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ omg, yes- definitely se7en.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Brazil
2001: A Space Odyssey
Inglorious Basterds


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Fight club of course, though not too shocking I liked the climax "daddy scene" in the movie Orphan (does that make me a freak?), The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (so much build up in the kill scene), Goodfellas, Run Lola Run, and yup Shutter Island.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Does any good movie have a bad climax? _Think about it.._


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Does any good movie have a bad climax? _Think about it.._


:con Good point, Glansberg.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

It's not a bad ending, it's just that I had heard how great the climax of A Clockwork Orange was beforehand, when really practically every other scene in the movie was better. I guess I expected some great twist and got disappointed. It's still one of my favorite movies of all time, but the climax never really felt like a climax to me- but I'm sure a lot of people would disagree with me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

The climax scene in Alfred Hitchcock's Rebecca (1940) where Larry Olivier tells Joan Fontaine how much he hated his wife Rebecca and how he killed her I did NOT see coming.

I was bored to tears within the first hour, but soon as he said that, I was like:








and became intrigued.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

mserychic said:


> I thought this was going to be a whole different topic :lol


:teeth:teeth Me too. If I'm honest:b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Does any good movie have a bad climax? _Think about it.._


Sometimes there are **** movies that have bad endings....


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

bump--this is an interesting post =]


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Phoenix Rising said:


> bump--this is an interesting post =]


you got me so excited to post then I looked through the history.. I've already posted!

Against the theme so far, first movie that jumped into my head (this go around) was *The Life Aquatic*. The pace of the movie is so odd that once the actions starts (which is totally unexpected) it just becomes impossible to stop watching. Its stupid, dry comedy that makes fun of many action movies without losing its unique feel.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll add The Black Swan as one that I liked!


----------

